# Favorite Type



## Stormrycon (Oct 28, 2017)

What is yor favorite type? Just curious


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

Its a toss up between fairy and fighting, but since girlyness is something that generally means a lot to me, i'll vote fairy :3 x3;


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 23, 2018)

How can this get ~400 views and 5 votes though


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 12, 2019)

Fairy, closely followed by fighting (korrina's type nuff said).

Annnd....I love that a lot of fairy types are pink lol <3


----------



## Philip Grabban (Aug 16, 2019)

Water, followed closely by Fire


----------



## haneko (Oct 28, 2019)

Ice for sure. Hail is an underrated weather type, and Ice is one of the best types offensively in the game. It's a shame they are so rare.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

I like fairy and fighting around equally. They're both very relatable for me <3

I might like some of my favorite fighting types more than my favorite fairies at the moment, though.....(i think overall talking about the fighting type in general is comforting me right now)

It sounds strange, reading this from someone who likes to see herself as a girly girl. :P

though one of my top favorite fighting types is easily keldeo, aka Legendary Unicorn. *thats girly enough :P*


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah i'd totally agree with Jirachu that Fairy type and Fighting type are tied.

Steel type and bug type would come next and then probly psychic or ghost.


----------



## Ys_ (May 6, 2020)

I really like ice types. Most of my favorites are ice-type and they are very graceful and elegant. Like Cloyster, Lapras, Articuno, Dewgong, Glaceon and alolan Vulpix. Dark type is probably my second favorite.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 6, 2020)

Water types babyyyy
wooper is my child


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

Does this make beta wooper your nephew/niece?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Beta woop is so good! ^^

I'm incredibly fond of Rock-types. :D It's not just the Nosepass bias, but because a lot of Rock-types have designs and aesthetics I really like. A good Rock-type move is always amazing for battles, too.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

That reminds me, @Bluwiikoon do you like probopass


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

I do indeed! I definitely prefer Nosepass, but Probopass is also extremely cute and a good friend. ^^ I evolved my Nosepass in my HGSS team because I was curious about Probopass' walking sprite, and I just feel so fond of them whenever I see them.

Speaking of which, I also think Steel-types are pretty neat! I got really fond of a Skarmory I had in USUM, and Pokemon like Registeel and Jirachi are extremely cute. I also really like Aggron and Ferrothorn... but if I look at a list of Steel-types or Rock-types, I could list good ones all day.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I had a probopass on my team during a nuzlocke run of USUM and i named him carl. After that i was really hoping nosepass would get in SwSh. Oh well, maybe in the DLC


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Galar technicians better keep fixing that storage system, huh? xD

I was a little sad Nosepass wasn't in, especially since I heard a rumour that it would have a Galarian form. I was envisioning like, a viking-esque Probopass with horns and a glorious beard. But if it meant someone else's favourite made it, then it's all good. ^^


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I was bummed that lopunny didn't make the cut.


----------

